
Philip Greenspun attends the American Securitization Forum in Las Vegas - rglovejoy
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/02/13/american-securitization-forum/
======
old-gregg
_Scott Polakoff, from the Office of Thrift Supervision, said “what we need to
do is reduce unemployment and raise housing prices.”_

What? Raise even more? The cost of housing is still way to high.

Basically all major attractive US cities are closed shut for first time home
buyers. $400K and up for anything you'd like to live in. And what's an average
starting salary after 4-year degree? $40K? $45K?

